# MMS won't send if Wifi AND 3G are on



## fletcher969 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, I've Googled the following issues, and while there are numerous discussions regarding each, there don't seem to be any "fixes" that I can find. A search on this forum didn't prove fruitful either. Hopefully I can get an answer.

My girlfriend's fassy is running the Kang CM7.1 stable, and has two nagging issues:

1. MMS doesn't work so long as wifi is on, even when 3G is on also. When an attempt to send an MMS is made, the 3G self-activates (can see it in the notification bar), and while the MMS indicates it's sending, it never does...unless wifi is at some point turned off. Then it sends. The only "solution" I've read about is to manually turn off wifi when sending an MMS, then turn it back on afterwards. Honestly...I'd hoped to hear Samsung didn't make that a "feature" nor that CM7 somehow breaks wifi and 3G working together. Then again, I have an X with CM7.1, and it works as I would expect...wifi and 3g are utilized as needed without one or the other having to be manually turned off first. Is this not the case with the fassy?

2. Wifi and/or 3G sporadically and intermittently seem to go to sleep (turn gray, even though signals are indicated). I'm hoping there is a fix for this too, but what I'm reading is that this is a known bug with the fassy. True or false, and if false, what is the fix?

thanks.

Edit: Afterthought....would either the EC09 or ED05 radios possibly help one or both of the issues above?


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Im on AOKP M4 and can send mms while on wifi. Maybe take the jump to ICS?

Sent from my Hot Cream Sandwich


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

fletcher969 said:


> Ok, I've Googled the following issues, and while there are numerous discussions regarding each, there don't seem to be any "fixes" that I can find. A search on this forum didn't prove fruitful either. Hopefully I can get an answer.
> 
> My girlfriend's fassy is running the Kang CM7.1 stable, and has two nagging issues:
> 
> ...


Those issues have always existed on GB, I doubt we will see any fixes for them. I recommend making the jump to ICS or falling back to Touchwiz.


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

I too had these issues on CM7, moved to milestone 4 and all is good

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I think if you want MMS to work with wifi on your best choice would be AOKP. I don't know of any other rom that has that working.


----------



## fletcher969 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. I did see the AOKP M4 shortly after posting, and thought it might be a viable alternative. I'm assuming to get to M4, one would wipe cache, dalvik, data, and flash over CM7 but it begs a couple of questions if I upgrade her phone to M4:

1. Currently, the CWM for CM7 is installed. Will that version of CWM work, or should I install a different version beforehand?
Never mind...I see that's addressed in the M4 installation guide. Duh!
(answer: it requires CWM fixed for CM7)

2. Is it alright to flash the M4 over the existing CM7, or is it best to revert back to the stock ROM first?
Again, addressed in the installation guide. Double duh!  
(answer: if on a non-ICS ROM, first flash teamhacksung-ota-eng.BUILD2)

Thanks again.


----------



## mwebs13 (Nov 1, 2011)

fletcher969 said:


> Thanks guys. I did see the AOKP M4 shortly after posting, and thought it might be a viable alternative. I'm assuming to get to M4, one would wipe cache, dalvik, data, and flash over CM7 but it begs a couple of questions if I upgrade her phone to M4:
> 
> 1. Currently, the CWM for CM7 is installed. Will that version of CWM work, or should I install a different version beforehand?
> Never mind...I see that's addressed in the M4 installation guide. Duh!
> ...


Make sure to flash THS Build 2 first - then you can flash Milestone 4 - You also want to make sure and get the latest version of GAPPS. I believe that version is dated 3/4.


----------



## fletcher969 (Feb 10, 2012)

mwebs13 said:


> Make sure to flash THS Build 2 first - then you can flash Milestone 4 - You also want to make sure and get the latest version of GAPPS. I believe that version is dated 3/4.


Thanks. Yep...I mentioned the THS build in #6, and I knew about the ICS gapps, but didn't mention it; however, it's nice to know ppl like you are covering others' backs just in case!  Thanks again.


----------

